
How to make email confirmation easier for you're users - harrydry
https://stories.betalist.com/how-to-make-email-confirmation-a-little-easier-for-your-users-b26125ce3b42
======
robertcope
"your"

------
verdverm
tl;dr make a link with a query for their inbox for those that didn't confirm
right away. It goes next to the resend email.

[https://github.com/bkonetzny/link-to-
inbox](https://github.com/bkonetzny/link-to-inbox)

